# Bolting To Buses



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 26, 2010)

From the L.A. Times travel section...

Comfy, cheap, hip: Yes, it's a bus

"BoltBus, owned by Greyhound, is one of the major players in the battle for bus riders, whose numbers nationwide have increased as travelers avoid airport security hassles, recoil at Amtrak fares and gas prices, and embrace greener modes of transportation. Unlike the overbooked crates that ply the roads from New York's Chinatown to neighboring cities, these buses cater to a clientele that includes students, professionals, well-heeled retirees and out-of-towners on vacation."


----------



## rrdude (Sep 26, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> From the L.A. Times travel section...
> 
> Comfy, cheap, hip: Yes, it's a bus
> 
> "BoltBus, owned by Greyhound, is one of the major players in the battle for bus riders, whose numbers nationwide have increased as travelers avoid airport security hassles, recoil at Amtrak fares and gas prices, and embrace greener modes of transportation. Unlike the overbooked crates that ply the roads from New York's Chinatown to neighboring cities, these buses cater to a clientele that includes students, professionals, well-heeled retirees and out-of-towners on vacation."


I gotta admit, I've been *shocked** at finding out that some of my friends, neighbors, and yes even relatives have taken the BOLT! *

The price cannot be beat, it's getting good PR in most of the East Coast, and even my brother-in-law, (who lives in Oz and spent a good deal of time in his 20's in Deutschland) recently "BOLTED" from NYC to BAL.

He said it was a "bit weird" being dropped off a few blocks north of BAL Penn Station, couldn't understand why the bus didn't deposit him in front of the station. ( I 'splained why)

I gave him the bene's of "the Amtrak", yada, yada, yada, and he still kind of looked at me like the RCA Dog......


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 26, 2010)

rrdude said:


> The price cannot be beat


Four people were killed in the pictured Megabus wreck. Low cost?


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 26, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > The price cannot be beat
> ...


I guess I don't see what the fatal accident has to do with low cost.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 26, 2010)

Trogdor said:


> I guess I don't see what the fatal accident has to do with low cost.


The "low cost" alternative carried a very high price. Irony.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder if some anti-rail detractor came on here and posted a photo of an Amtrak wreak and then implied that the cost of the ticket was somehow related, how exactly would _you_ respond?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 27, 2010)

daxomni said:


> I wonder if some anti-rail detractor came on here and posted a photo of an Amtrak wreak and then implied that the cost of the ticket was somehow related, how exactly would _you_ respond?


I might suggest to such a person or people that they study this table and draw their own cost/benefit/safety conclusions:

Distribution of Transportation Fatalities by Mode (1999-2008)

Then they could decide for themselves if their lives are worth a train ticket. The absolute numbers are small, but the ratio does not favor road transport.


----------

